# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  So....., who is still here...  or back?

## Doc.AElstein

*So....., who is still here...  or back?*

  Very few people will, I guess, not be aware of the horrendous problems with Excel Forum  starting around the start of last Month or end of the Month before, .. and peaking maybe about 2-3 a weeks or so ago. 
  It appears at that point a couple of weeks ago some action was taken.
(......BTW. EF did give us an update here, and not just on Facebook .
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...-attacked.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4325331 
  I think many like me missed it as they posted in Water Colors Sub Forum, and not in Suggestions for Improvement, where most of the many Threads were concerning the recent problems!!  .......)


  I note there was and still seems to be a minority of people, both very long standing prominent members and New members simply apparently carrying on as normal.
 But it is not to be overlooked that Many members have or had taken a break, voluntarily, or have been forced to. You see that from their absence here and their increased presence elsewhere, mainly MrExcel
Ut seems maybe in the last few days there have been some people coming back,  maybe..

  There still seems to be few problems, not so often now the red warning screen, but things are taking ages to load, or giving up in the meantime, - Time out data base errors, but it appears just now as if the worst is over, and has been for some  for a couple of weeks: I note some Prominent members are apparently back

*  So who is here?* Anyone gone, come back or what is your stand as regards Excel Forum participation just now......  and plans for the future?

(  Just now I am here. I am using an old computer that will be trashed soon, to be on the safe side. ( But for other reasons may be away soon, .. ) )

*Best Wishes
Alan*

_........................................
P.s.
 Just for anyone not up to date and wondering what this is all about......most of these are from the last month, a few a bit earlier

http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...-attacked.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...g-threats.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...le-chrome.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...g-trojans.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...-img-link.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...e-changes.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...d-attempt.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...rly-again.html
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...e-warning.html
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...y-loading.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4314257
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4312246
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...orum-down.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ss-denied.html
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...y-message.html
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...forum-com.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...e-warning.html
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...forum-com.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...se-errors.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...e-warning.html
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...y-loading.html
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...are-issue.html
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...rumn-site.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...-not-noti.html
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...se-please.html
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...80#post2698780
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post2704574

----------


## FDibbins

Well I am back - at least from home.  My work, where I spend more time here, than at home, has a complete DNS blocked this forum.  Seeing as how Im not really supposed to spend that much time in here from work, not really sure if I will be able to get it lifted - so MrExcel scores from that lol.

I will say, however, that I get frequent pop-ups from my AVG (few times a day, and 2-3 "finds" per time) that it has found ZPERM, and cleans it

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Not to worry guys, the Tech team is working on it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MarvinP

Hey Doc,

I never left.  I'm here to help the poor OP who has nowhere else to turn, and found this forum.  It isn't the OP's fault the board is wronky.  I wish the forum was more professional  :EEK!:  but that would mean we get paid for our answers  :Confused:  .

I guess the OP and us "Guru's" get what we pay for   :EEK!:   ...  

No reason to get mad  :Mad:  or go away - but just consider the level of expertise the management team has.  They are still learning too  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .

Maybe one of these days I'll jump to another forum but I really like leaving attached workbooks and most other forums don't allow that.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Marvin  :Smilie: 
           I was just curious, not mad particularly,     :Smilie:  - just wondered what the stand was with others – like, for example,  I did not realise Ford was still shut out,  ( at work ), I thought I had noticed he was back, just curious , that’s all  :Smilie: 
Alan

----------


## humdingaling

started using EF again since i stopped getting the red screens
a little less active though...

was on MrExcel ..still am

splitting time between the two i guess





> Maybe one of these days I'll jump to another forum but I really like leaving attached workbooks and most other forums don't allow that.



im with Marvin though i prefer workbooks instead of trying to do things in tables

----------


## FDibbins

Doc, I really only get on here now at home at night/real early mornings - I work 2nd shift, 3-11, and then maybe in the morning for a while.  3-11 now though, I have to spend time on MrE.  I too, prefer being able to D/L or U/L files, few other forums allow that

----------


## Fotis1991

> *So....., who is still here...  or back?*
> 
>   ]



Not me for sure!!

----------


## alansidman

Never left.  Like the U/L, D/L feature.

----------


## AlKey

I am still here....Does anybody know why the paperclip for file upload is not working? When I click on it the upload window wouldn't come up. :Mad:  Is there any work around?

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Alkey,




> I am still here....Does anybody know why the paperclip for file upload is not working?......: Is there any work around?



Yep, there have been some recent Threads on this recent problem, and the workarounds discussed.

See here for example
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4325631
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4320651
http://www.excelforum.com/tips-and-t...le-upload.html


Alan

----------


## AlKey

@*Doc.AElstein*

Thank you Alan. I will try them all :Smilie:

----------


## xladept

I got a part-time job teaching Chemistry, it's not one of my current certifications and it's changed in the last 50 years or so - so I'm spending a lot of time preparing lessons.  And, before I got the job I was writing another book.  If the Forum had been more accessible, I may have not started the book.

----------


## FDibbins

> I am still here....Does anybody know why the paperclip for file upload is not working? When I click on it the upload window wouldn't come up. Is there any work around?



I have reported this.  In the mean time...
To attach a file to your post, 
click advanced (next to quick post), 
scroll down until you see "manage file", 
click that and select "add files" (top right corner). 
click "select files" find your file, click "open" click "upload" click 'done" bottom right. click "submit reply"

Once the upload is completed the file name will appear below the input boxes in this window. 
You can then close the window to return to the new post screen.

----------


## AlKey

Thank you Ford.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Not to worry guys, the Tech Team is working on it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

I've been away for a long break in SE Asia.  I'm back now, but, TBH, not sure if I want to come back here on a regular basis.  I don't ever use Mr Excel.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

I think I'll also leave this forum for a while, it's getting worse every day.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> I think I'll also leave this forum for a while, it's getting worse every day.



Hi André,

    EF have at least started keeping us up to date with some stickies at the Top of the Water Colors and About The Board Sub Forums. I confess i overlooked them for a while. That appears to be a policy change as in the past we only had some news through Admins. Possibly there one can ask and get more info about problems.
    What problems are you having currently? I have not been too active, but I thought things had settled down a bit.? Is this not the case. What seems to be getting worse just now?
    By me the site takes a long time to load. I am also very nervous that since the Problems started I have been and am continuing to keep finding stuff which I never had before. But this has been suggested that it could be a coincidence.
    It seems many senior members are stills staying away, by choice or necessity. Never  the less the Forum seems to be well served by the members still here. 
    My gut feel seems to be to stay away....  
Alan

MSE10032016.JPG

----------


## JapanDave

> not to worry guys, the tech team is working on it



lol, 
giphy.jpg

----------


## FDibbins

I am still blocked at work, and TBH, lately, I just dont seem to be able to build up the focus needed to wade through some OP's questions  :Frown:   If I see more than 1/2 dozen lines of text these days, I just skip to the next question

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> I am still blocked at work, ..............



So are there still some possible security problems with Excel Forum. ??  I confess i have not been around, much  or have just accessed ocaisionally "at arms length" - ( old computer,    Others,  WLAN's when not at home etc.. ) etc to be on the safe side and protect "me" and "my" stuff....

*But*  .. I thought those problems had settled down.
Or at least EF Management seemed at least to be answering or making more appearances in more posts reporting problems generally    
_.......





> .......... I just dont seem to be able to build up the focus needed to wade through some OP's questions   ......



I had a feeling that there was an increase recently in poorly written New Poster Threads....  even more noticable over at MrExcel,    But again i am not able to be around Excel genarally much just now... :Mad:   :Frown:

----------


## rorya

> I am still blocked at work



Same here. As it took them a few days shy of one year to fix that last time (and that only lasted about a week!), I don't hold out much hope.

----------


## JackSheet_1

I admire, Sirs, your pisistence, considering the difficulties you are experiencing.

----------

